# Jug lines?



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the laws on jug lining are? correct me if im wrong but dont they have to be painted white and have your address and name on them? is there a max on the amount you set out? and i want to set out half or them with goldfish or perch, but what is another good bait for jug lines for blues and channels? thanks:texasflag


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

They have to be white.

Max of 5 hooks each.

Max of 100 total hooks as a conglomerate of all devices being fished at any one time.

Name, address, and date set must be on jug.


Fresh shad is a great bait.


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bozo said:


> They have to be white.
> 
> Max of 5 hooks each.
> 
> ...


2X


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It needs to have the date that the jugline was put out and there are some areas where they are not allowed. You can download the manual to a pdf file and search the PDF for the word jugline. The tag needs to be a durable as the jug and placed with 6 inches of the jug. The jug itself qualifies as a gear tag. See pages 32,33 of the TPWD manual. The tag is good for 30 days.


----------



## Drew1624 (Feb 7, 2012)

We have had good luck catching blues and channels on pink "ZOTE" soap. It will not catch any flatheads, but plenty of good table fish, we catch mostly blues on it. It is a very cheap bait and it stays on the hook pretty well.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for the info fellas


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

oh and if u make a set up out of pvc and a noodle, is there a type of noodle material that is smaller than the pool toy? smaller in diameter i mean.. and how do yall label them?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

and last question, lol i read they are allowed in freshwater only..what abt brackish? where im talking abt is more fresh than salt, but there is mullet in there and a few crabsm but looottttssss of cats


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You can always call TPWD and ask them.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Swineassassin, I don't know about the San Jacinto river, but I do know you can't jug the Trinity river south of I-10 because of the proximity to salt water. It's a shame, too, because there's tons of catfish there.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

SwineAssassiN said:


> oh and if u make a set up out of pvc and a noodle, is there a type of noodle material that is smaller than the pool toy? smaller in diameter i mean.. and how do yall label them?


Sharpie


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for the info guys i rigged some up today.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

SwineAssassiN said:


> thanks for the info guys i rigged some up today.


You'll get a ticket for that color. Gotta be WHITE...Ask my brother he knows about having colored noodles..:biggrin:


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

whackmaster said:


> You'll get a ticket for that color. Gotta be WHITE...Ask my brother he knows about having colored noodles..:biggrin:


so they have to be solid white?


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, has a $180. ticket written all over them.:hairout:


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

so would they be alright if i wrapped the whole noodle in white tape?


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes on the white tape.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Yup, use the white tape this year and then when it degrades and you need to redo them just buy some backer rod (solid white noodle) from an industrial supply company. It is used in expansion joints for parking garages structures and pavement joints.

2.5" or 3" are good diameters. The downside to backer rod is that it is solid and not extruded with a hole in the middle of it. You'll have to drill it out to get the pvc pipe fitted through it.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

This is one source that you can order over the net. http://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=15598

There are others such as SSI in Houston near downtown. It all depends on how soon you need it and how far you want to drive to get it as to where the best place is.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd maybe roll them in white latex paint at this point.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

You can buy the white at a A/C supply with the hole already there.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*jug line*

WHERE CAN i buy about a dozen of these already made up? dl


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

SwineAssassiN said:


> and last question, lol i read they are allowed in freshwater only..what abt brackish? where im talking abt is more fresh than salt, but there is mullet in there and a few crabsm but looottttssss of cats


THere is a clear line drawn for fresh and salt water. You can find it on the TPWD site for the body of water you are fishing.


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

Wrap mine in white duct tape. 
I believe that the date you place on them is valid for 30 days. (verify yourself on this)

I also recomend the you wrap the top 1" with red/white reflective tape if you plan to run them at night. They really stand out at night when you hit them with a light.

O


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

moms, Walmart sells them


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

You Can also Use Zylume sticks stuck in the top @ Night.. they (Wave ) when a fish hits them.. I bought Rave necklaces from E bay just for it


----------



## mauiredneck (Feb 2, 2006)

Did you put a piece of rebar inside the PVC? I usually cut my PVC to about 18" lengths and use about a 10" piece of rebar inside. When they get hit the rebar slides down and the jug tips up so you can check them once they have been hit. I also recommend the reflective tape like OWR posted. Tried the reflective paint and it doesn't pop when you hit it with the Q-beam on the reflective tape. I also use heavy zip ties to attach a barrel swivel to PVC to attach my lines. I have caught fish up to 50# and the zip ties hold up. Also recommend circle hooks as the drag from the jug is enough for a perfect hook set. They don't straighten out like a J hook either. When I lived in OK you could use the ribs off of Crappie, Perch, and White's and man that was an awesome bait. Not sure if that is Kosher in TX so I usually use Shad or Live Perch. I have caught a lot on Zote too but usually only use it on Trot Lines.

I think I have about a half dozen made up that just need to be white duct taped if anyone would like to try them out. I am in the Conroe area and would part with them for a small $.


----------

